# A cove cutting jig for making bee box handles



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I was not satisfied with the different handles I have on my bee hive boxes. But I found one that was quick to make and made a few minor changes to suit my purposes. I'm pretty happy with it and I'll be using it for all of my boxes in the future and will change the handles on existing hives as opportunity presents itself.


----------



## Old_Tom (Aug 12, 2019)

That's a very smart idea Paul. I can see lots of applications for the jig.


----------

